# How do I disable Opportunistic Locking manually in Windows 7?



## gregwind (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello All,

I finally got my database ACT 6.0 working on windows 7, and that computer has a database that a windows xp machine over the network accesses. 

Act 6.0 suggests I disable Opportunistic Locking, as I read at: Important Issues Concerning Sharing an ACT! Database Over a Network

I tried to use actdiag.exe on windows 7 and it did not change the Opportunistic Locking settings as recommended in the article above in windows 7.

How do I disable Opportunistic Locking manually on windows 7?

Any help would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Opportunistic Locking can't be disabled in Windows Vista or Windows 7.
This restriction was introduced with Windows Vista & applies equally to Windows 7:
Configuring opportunistic locking in Windows


----------

